# Probador de Continuidad sonoro y lumínico.



## Alejandrodb2006 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hace no mucho tiempo necesitaba un práctico probador de continuidad, que actuara con un buzzer y en lo posible también me avise de forma lumínica, también el problema residia en que lo necesito para medir pistas en placas de teléfonos celulares (que es a lo que me dedico), como ya sabrán estos dispositivos son muy sensibles, así que no puedo correr el riesgo de inyectar una gran señal o tensión, ya habia probado otros circuitos y ninguno me resulto muy confiable que digamos, por lo tanto me dije; ¡vamos a ver si puedo hacer algo que me sirva!.

Este circuito originalmente es el "Egg Timer" que viene en la carpeta de circuitos en el livewire, lo modifiqué a mis necesidades y aquí se los traigo.

Espero que les sea de utilidad y a los capos del foro les agradeceria cualquier observación.

Entre los puntas de testeo circula una corriente muuuyyyy pequeña, le coloqué un zener para que me provea una tensión inferior a los 4.2v con los que se va a alimentar el cirtcuito, aunque tambien se puede modificar, el led rojo permanece encendido cuando no hay continuidad o la resistencia entre las puntas de prueba supera los 50 ohms aproximadamente, si la resistencia es inferior se activa el buzzer y el led  verde.

El dispositivo funciona (y muy bien).

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

el 555 es capaz de botar en su pin 3 150mA, si la bocina no es muy grande puedes obiar el bc548 que esta ahi
en cambio hay otro bc548 para el segundo led(rojo)
el + de tu bateria de 4.2 (intenta una batería de celular ya que trabajas en eso)
V+---(+)LED(-)----RES(220)----pin3 te ahorras ese bc548


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola BKAR, el problema es que el buzzer consume aproximadamente 180mA, lo cual genera que la corriente en el pin 3 del 555 no es suficiente, ademas no solo se avoca al buzzer el pin 3, fijate que excita el otro 548 que actua de llave y ademas está el led verde que se alimenta de forma directa.
Si, lo pensé para alimentarlo con una bateria de teléfono.

Saludos.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

R2 esta de mas
esa entrada es para el trigger y va al operacional del 555

pero si el 555 trabaja solo mantiene un pulso
has intentado utilizar operacionales?
 el que adjunte R6 esta a 50ohm
esto esta a modo de que si en los terminales de prueba hay menos de 50ohm
el zumbador suena
ademas consume muy poca corriente cuando no suena


----------



## Alejandrodb2006 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola BKAR, lo emulé con el livewire y no funciona, el buzzer siempre permanece activo, ya sea con la llave cerrada o abierta.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 28, 2011)

por eso yo no emulo en livewire
es una lata no sirve
pon en CURRENTE FLOW en los lados izquierdo
y dale play (veras el sentido de las corrientes en colores fluyendo) 
segun kirchoff las corrientes que entran son las mismas que salen
pero analiza en el operacional
en las entradas inversoras practicamente estan en uA o menos (alta Impedancia de entrada)
entonces las corrientes entran por la alimentación y salen o entran por la salida del operacional
entonces fijate y dime si lo que simula al livewire es posible
ademas en la etapa de comparación
también esta mal simulado
si(V+)-(V-)>0 debe en su pin1(salida) un voltaje próximo a la alimentación positiva (pulsador cerrado)
si(V+)-(V-)<0 debe en su pin1(salida) un voltaje proximo a la alimentación negativa(GND) (pulsador abierto)


----------

